# Pygmy corys



## maclyri

Hi everyone! I recently set up a 10 gal for a new little female betta. I'm just waiting for a new light and then for the plants to really fill in. Does anyone have any experience with Pygmy corys in a betta tank? 
Any input would be appreciated 








Here's a current FTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah

Hello!

Pygmy cories are pretty much the best betta tankmate. Being that they are catfish, they can be a bit sensitive. You should wait a couple months for your tank to cycle and mature before adding them. That also gives more time for your plants to grow in and provide them with the cover they need. Get at least 6, as they're shoaling fish and need to be in groups.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Hi~
I have dwarf corydoras including pygmys in my ten gallon. As @sabrinah said, they're pretty much the ultimate tankmate. Happy, sweet and fun, I would totally go for them after your tank is a month or two mature. Also, I love the look of your tank. Very nice. Is your gravel substrate sharp? Gravel can wear down cory cat's 'whiskers', which are called barbels. They use them to rummage about and find food since they have poor eyesight. 
Your betta is very cute! what's her name?


----------



## maclyri

Thank you guys! The little girls name is Kat (from taming of the shrew) all my bettas have shakespearean names 
She's a "baby girl" from petco, I'm excited to see if she marbles out a bit more.









The substrate is black fluorite, I know it might be a little sharp than I would like for corys. I'm getting more ground cover plants though so that should help. I would wait until it was all grown in before adding the little ones (probably a month or 2).
I want to get about 10 of them. I have a fluval 20 filter on the tank and I'm religious about water testing and water changes so I'm not worried about the bio load. 
Thanks so much for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

What a cutie! I'm in love, haha.
Sounds good on ten. I have eleven black diamond/dwarf spotted/pygmys in my ten gallon and they love it. 
I have carpeting plants and my favorite by far is monte carlo. it looks like baby tears but is so much hardier.


----------



## ThatFishThough

^ I have four Panda Cories on Eco-Complete, and they've been doing fine on it.


----------



## maclyri

She is a character for sure I got more plants today and she had to "help" me plant each one (she chases the roots all the way down each time).








During planting shot, she has to be involved.








New current FTS!! I love the difference in the two sides. Got my jungle on one side and the garden on the other haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You'll need some broad-leaf plants like Anubias. Pygmy Cory love resting on them and will clean the leave of dropped food. You can have 10+ in a 10 gallon. However, they are not really bottom fish; more mid-level. For the bottom you might look at my favorites: Habrosus Cory. They are tiny, too.

And...Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## maclyri

I just added some anubias coffeefolia to the right side! 








Thank you for the welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful tank!


----------



## maclyri

Also, I do like the Habrosus, how many would you think I could have in my 10 gal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Beautiful tank!




Thank you! This was a fun spur-of-the-moment set up 








Here's my males tank, just rescaped it a bit today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

maclyri said:


> Also, I do like the Habrosus, how many would you think I could have in my 10 gal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say six. They are such fun to watch as they are all so busy.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Habrosus Are amazing. I like them better than the Pygmys just a little. But shh don't tell my little guys, haha. Your tanks are so beautiful!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ShadeSlayer said:


> Habrosus Are amazing. I like them better than the Pygmys just a little. But shh don't tell my little guys, haha. Your tanks are so beautiful!!!


I agree...I love my Dwarf Cory. The Habrosus a smidge more than the Pygmy and Hastutus.


----------



## maclyri

Thank you guys for the help!
I'll probably end up getting a few of each. I love the markings of the Habrosus and the size of the pygmys so it's gonna be hard to choose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The Habrosus occupy the bottom level of a tank and clean the substrate.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Maybe you could get six of each? It's pushing it a little but it would probably be okay.


----------



## maclyri

ShadeSlayer said:


> Maybe you could get six of each? It's pushing it a little but it would probably be okay.




That seems like a lot, but we will see. I'll have to see what my LFS has in stock when it comes time for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Six each would not be overstocking; you could have 8-12 which is what I would do...at least with the Pygmy. 

People think "overstocking" means bioload; it doesn't...you can take care of bioload with more filtration and/or water changes. "Overstocking" is too many fish for the space or level. However, you're not stocking just one level as the Pygmy are mid and the Habrosus bottom and your Betta is top.


----------



## maclyri

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Six each would not be overstocking. People think "overstocking" means bioload; it doesn't...you can take care of bioload with more filtration and/or water changes. "Overstocking" is too many fish for the space or level. However, you're not stocking just one level as the Pygmy are mid and the Habrosus bottom.




Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I edited my reply.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

My total stocking in my ten gallon is ten dwarf rasboras (I have the exclamation point ones and they're delightful) , 3 black diamond corys, five pygmys, and three hasbarous along with my betta and one guppy. It seems like a lot but it's worked out great with a lot of attention, increased filtration and a ton of plants along with the fact the fact that my betta is old and lazy, as is the guppy. Really stocking is relative to space, bioload how much maintenance you have time for and fish personality Russel and maclyri said. Stocking calculators like Aquaadvisor are amazing for a estimate, but are still limited.
Bottom line, if you're only going to have a betta and corydoras, I wouldn't worry to much about having 12 or so corydoras. 
How is cycling going?


----------



## maclyri

Thank you for the input! Cycling is pretty done, I haven't had ammonia or nitrite in almost a week. The crypts are growing back after the initial melt off too. I added a couple horned nerite snails. I thought about some chili rasboras but I think the little girl would be a little too aggressive. Here's an updated picture. I added a sword as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Looking great!! She looks so little in all that space. One of my favorite plants right now is broad-leaf ludwigia. It's beautufiul and so easy.


----------



## maclyri

ShadeSlayer said:


> Looking great!! She looks so little in all that space. One of my favorite plants right now is broad-leaf ludwigia. It's beautufiul and so easy.




I think she's almost full grown too it's funny seeing a single fish in a tank this big. She likes exploring her territory though haha. 
I like how this one is growing in I've been thinking of getting a red-ish stem plant for the other spot in the back! I'll look at those! The red plant in there now is AR "cardinalis" and I swear by it, it's my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

Goodnight from Kat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

Kat got 6 little friends today!!








Corys are next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Cuuuuuutttteee!


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Awesome!! What sort of rasboras are those? Chili or exclamation point? Super cute! When I first got mine they were small and skinny like that but they'll fatten up and grow like weeds in a few days. How Kat taking to them?


----------



## maclyri

ShadeSlayer said:


> Awesome!! What sort of rasboras are those? Chili or exclamation point? Super cute! When I first got mine they were small and skinny like that but they'll fatten up and grow like weeds in a few days. How Kat taking to them?




They're chili's! I'm hoping they will fatten up, what do you feed yours, even my micro pellets are too big. 
Kat is fine with them unless they get in her space, then she chases them off. Usually she just ignores them though! I'll get bump the numbers up to around 10 and then get my pygmys next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

I feed mine Wardley Advanced Tropical flakes. I pulverize them into tiny particles and sink 'em and they eat up up. I've fed mine brine shrimp which was a little big for them, but they ate it anyway.


----------



## maclyri

ShadeSlayer said:


> I feed mine Wardley Advanced Tropical flakes. I pulverize them into tiny particles and sink 'em and they eat up up. I've fed mine brine shrimp which was a little big for them, but they ate it anyway.




Awesome! Thank you! I've been thinking about getting some frozen food just to have for treats for everyone. I will have to get some flake for the little guys though!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

I'm going to get Chili Rasboa too! They are tiny cuties.


How are they doing in your tank? Are they wild caught or tank-bred? I'm interested because my LFS sells wild caught Chili's.


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> I'm going to get Chili Rasboa too! They are tiny cuties.
> 
> 
> How are they doing in your tank? Are they wild caught or tank-bred? I'm interested because my LFS sells wild caught Chili's.




Pretty much all boraras are wild caught. They are doing pretty good! They've claimed the back right corner and play in the fern and anubias. They are getting braver every day. If I sit in front of the tank long enough they come out to say hi. I'm getting some red root floaters for them soon which I hope will help them come out more too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

maclyri said:


> Pretty much all boraras are wild caught. They are doing pretty good! They've claimed the back right corner and play in the fern and anubias. They are getting braver every day. If I sit in front of the tank long enough they come out to say hi. I'm getting some red root floaters for them soon which I hope will help them come out more too.


I can't wait to get mine! Currently I'm working on lowering the pH a bit. The LFS owner told me to have it under 7.0. To be honest, I can never tell the subtle difference of the colors in the test tube... What is your pH?


I read Red root floaters need 15 ppm of Nitrate is suggested for red root floaters to thrive and/or color up. I tried it once and died not because of low Nitrate but of strong filter current.


I recently got Celestial Pearl Danio. I feed them MicroWorms and they go crazy! I'm going to have Chili's with them


----------



## maclyri

My pH is about 7.2, which is a little higher than they like but I'm keeping an eye on them and might look into some ways to lower it a bit. My nitrate is already climbing in this tank so I don't think that will be an issue for the floaters. I also will have floater guards to keep them in low flow areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

That's good to hear because my pH is also about 7.2. I lowered the Nitrate in my tank. It's 5 ppm because I really did want to have Ludwigia Sp Red. Sadly, they melted. Maybe I shouldn't have tried bleach method to sterilize them. Although I want to get another red/pink plants that can do well in a low tech tank, I think I will grow what I have for now. 


Red root floaters are pretty. They will make your tank even better!


----------



## maclyri

Look what I got today!!!

















There are 5!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

CUUUUYTE! You should try bro upload a video of the tank or something. It's turning out so nice.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Don't worry about the pH. Fish are much better off getting used to pH that is high or low rather than have it fluctuate. People can do more harm to their fish messing with the pH than good.

BTW, if you want to turn this into a journal I'm happy to move and give it the title of your choice.


----------



## ThatFishThough

~*totally not jealous*~


----------



## ryry2012

Cute! I like the rocks and the red plants too.


Unfortunately, my LFS didn't have Chili Rasbora when I stopped by yesterday. The owner said he orders them every week but has received none for weeks. I got a Dario Dario instead.


----------



## maclyri

ShadeSlayer said:


> CUUUUYTE! You should try bro upload a video of the tank or something. It's turning out so nice.




I can't try to get one of everyone tonight or tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't worry about the pH. Fish are much better off getting used to pH that is high or low rather than have it fluctuate. People can do more harm to their fish messing with the pH than good.
> 
> BTW, if you want to turn this into a journal I'm happy to move and give it the title of your choice.




That would be great! Thank you haha. "Kat's Community" would be good for the title. 
I threw some almond leaves in there today cause my mom bought them randomly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> Cute! I like the rocks and the red plants too.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my LFS didn't have Chili Rasbora when I stopped by yesterday. The owner said he orders them every week but has received none for weeks. I got a Dario Dario instead.




Thanks! The shorter red plants are a favorite of mine. I added some taller red stems to the back the other day too!








I love the dario!! I've always wanted a pair. Next nano I probably will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

Looking good! Your tank make me want more red plants...:-D


You should definitely get a pair of Dario Dario in your next nano. They are beautiful! You'll have to grow worms to feed them though. 
My Dario thinks his own reflection is another male. He is always swimming along the glass :-( My CPD and Dario has never bothered each other.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If your LFS has females you need to grab them. Very hard to find; most online sellers will not promise a buyer will get any females. I think out of 20 I bought from Rachel only four were female or males that haven't colored up yet.

They love moss or Subwassertang and mine even spawned in a community tank in the Subwassertang!


----------



## maclyri

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If your LFS has females you need to grab them. Very hard to find; most online sellers will not promise a buyer will get any females. I think out of 20 I bought from Rachel only four were female or males that haven't colored up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They love moss or Subwassertang and mine even spawned in a community tank in the Subwassertang!




Female Dario dario? I've always seen at least one when I see them at my LFS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

maclyri said:


> Female Dario dario? I've always seen at least one when I see them at my LFS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you both are lucky. Even the wholesalers won't guarantee females or pairs to online sellers or pet stores. :-( I'm thinking of converting one of my 5.5 to a Dario-only tank with, maybe, some Red Sakura Shrimp and a Mystery Snail to clean up leftover food.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Thank sounds like a fun tank. Dario Dario sure are amazing fish.


----------



## ryry2012

maclyri,

Do you happen to live in Los Angeles / Santa Monica area?? 


I saw Chili Rasbora, probablyfive or six of them 9 days ago. I didn't get them because I wanted 12. I went back there on Friday, all of the Chili's were gone. It was after you got cute 6 Chili's. The LFS always has Dario's. 


That's why I'm wondering if we are talking about the same LSF.


Russell,

I'm pretty sure I could score a female Dario Dario. I like the idea to have a pair living peacefully in my tank. The problem is my tank is only 8.6 g. If I end up having two males, there won't be enough room for them. 


I was looking up Dario Dario information on another forum. A member on there told someone who was dying to get a female that he had been able to get three females at the LFS I go to. The person was excited and went there, but the owner refused to choose a female for him. Maybe he wasn't sure there was any female there or just didn't want to pick female. I don't know.


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> maclyri,
> 
> Do you happen to live in Los Angeles / Santa Monica area??




I live in San Diego! That's so funny though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

maclyri said:


> I live in San Diego! That's so funny though


So we are both in Southern California! Seriously, I thought you might have been the one who snatched the Chili's ;-)


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> So we are both in Southern California! Seriously, I thought you might have been the one who snatched the Chili's ;-)




If I were up there I probably would have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

The LFS near me is Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica. You should stop by if you ever come to this area. This is one of the LFS in LA area hobbyists like to go. I read somewhere even people who live in San Diego go there.


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> The LFS near me is Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica. You should stop by if you ever come to this area. This is one of the LFS in LA area hobbyists like to go. I read somewhere even people who live in San Diego go there.




Next time I'm visiting my friends I will for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

I got 3 pygmys and another chili!! Also, I haven't fed Kat all week but she keeps finding things to eat because her belly is always super bloated. Any ideas on what it could be? I separate her from the rest of the tank when I feed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

She could have eggs. Can't remember what you do but I *believe* if you expose her to a male by floating in his tank she will release her eggs. Double-check me, though.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@RussellTheShihTzu, not always. I had girls who lived in a divided tank with a male & they never released eggs--- only got more bloated. Sometimes they do, though. Other times they just need time or Espom Salt. It just depends.


----------



## maclyri

I will give her an espom bath and see if that does anything. She could also just be eating things. She's a fatty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

Kat jumped today, I threw her in a floating cup for now but she's not looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

Oh no... I'm sorry to hear that. 


My Dario Dario jumped and died 6 days ago. It happened sometime in the morning. He must have been chasing his own reflection on the glass and gone too far :-(


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> Oh no... I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> My Dario Dario jumped and died 6 days ago. It happened sometime in the morning. He must have been chasing his own reflection on the glass and gone too far :-(




Yeah, she found the 2 or so inches that the lid didn't cover. Still not looking so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

o.o I've been paranoid the past few days... Keep thinking I hear my fish jumping. BRB, gotta go to Wal-Mart and buy some Seran Wrap o.o


----------



## maclyri

My floating plants that I got to cover that area just shipped yesterday too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

Only 2 inches! I hope she will make it.


I'm not going to get a Dario Dario again unless I have a fully covered tank...


----------



## maclyri

Kat didn't make it, gonna have to think about the stocking of this tank now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

I'm sorry for your loss :-( RIP Kit.


CPD's don't jump. I got 12 of them 19 days ago and lost one in a hospital tank because of fungus. Believe or not, I saw a fry last night and again this morning. Unless some fish egg came with the moss (highly unlikely because I rinsed it very well), they are already breeding...??


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

So sorry that Kat died. Sometimes it just happens. I lost Minerva because no matter what I did she wouldn't expel her eggs.

I have all open tanks and have never had CPD or Dario jump. My Dario never leave the bottom half of the tanks. My observation has been that most Nano don't jump unless they are afraid or spook.


----------



## maclyri

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> So sorry that Kat died. Sometimes it just happens. I lost Minerva because no matter what I did she wouldn't expel her eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I have all open tanks and have never had CPD or Dario jump. My Dario never leave the bottom half of the tanks. My observation has been that most Nano don't jump unless they are afraid or spook.




Thank you. 
I don't know if I said it on this forum but I lost all my chili's too, they always looked really thin and weren't eating enough or I didn't have the right food I think. 
I think I'm gonna look into more chili's or some kubotai, and maybe a dwarf cichlid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> So sorry that Kat died. Sometimes it just happens. I lost Minerva because no matter what I did she wouldn't expel her eggs.
> 
> I have all open tanks and have never had CPD or Dario jump. My Dario never leave the bottom half of the tanks. My observation has been that most Nano don't jump unless they are afraid or spook.


You are lucky! I googled and found some people have experienced that their Dario's jumped. When dominant male chase non dominant male, the chased one can jump to escape the other one. Mine thought his reflection on the glass was another male. He chased and chased and jumped like a rocket... :-(


----------



## ryry2012

maclyri said:


> Thank you.
> I don't know if I said it on this forum but I lost all my chili's too, they always looked really thin and weren't eating enough or I didn't have the right food I think.
> I think I'm gonna look into more chili's or some kubotai, and maybe a dwarf cichlid.


Oh no! I didn't know you had lost all the chili's. I'm really sorry :-( I was excited to see how get glow...


My LFS owner told me that it would be Kubotai import season soon. They are beautiful. Why don't you try live food next time? Russell recommended me live food, so I grow MicroWorms and Grindal Worms. They are easy to glow and fish love them.


----------



## ThatFishThough

maclyri said:


> Thank you.
> I don't know if I said it on this forum but I lost all my chili's too, they always looked really thin and weren't eating enough or I didn't have the right food I think.
> I think I'm gonna look into more chili's or some kubotai, and maybe a dwarf cichlid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warning: Dwarf Cichlid are aggressive. I had one once, it killed 8+ Panda Cories and a couple of snails, then promptly rearranged the sand around his "home" shell, and hid. Rest of the Cories died of stress after I removed him to a different tank. :/ He was the only predator in the tank, and the only possible thing that killed the Cories. Params were 0/0/.5, and they looked ripped open.

Sorry to hear of the loss. I got 6 Harlequin Rasboras last.. Friday? I think? I have four left, but the two that died were really skinny. I would personally get another Betta and some more Chilis or a pair of Dario.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ryry2012 said:


> You are lucky! I googled and found some people have experienced that their Dario's jumped. When dominant male chase non dominant male, the chased one can jump to escape the other one. Mine thought his reflection on the glass was another male. He chased and chased and jumped like a rocket... :-(


That's what I meant.  They are not shoaling fish so each male needs his own territory. I have individual clumps of Subwassertang or moss scattered over the tanks (mostly covered Cholla). Also, lots of dense cover to break up lines of sight. That may be why I haven't had a problem. :dunno:

This is the 20 long when I had Dario spawning. No fry survived but they were in the Cholla log in the second photo. The Subwassertang attached to Cholla is at the far left.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

maclyri said:


> Thank you.
> I don't know if I said it on this forum but I lost all my chili's too, they always looked really thin and weren't eating enough or I didn't have the right food I think.
> I think I'm gonna look into more chili's or some kubotai, and maybe a dwarf cichlid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were you feeding? I find my Rasbora do better if I feed live or frozen. They also do well if I feed New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula .5mm Sinking Pellets.

Dario Dario *must* have live or frozen but sometimes they won't even adjust to frozen. I feed Micro, Banana, Walter and Grindal worms.


----------



## maclyri

My LFS has some now, might go grab some tomorrow. I might try to hatch some baby bribe, idk where to get other live foods.

I know dwarf cichlids are aggressive but so are bettas. I've had a lot of friends that have had success with dwarf cichlids and a lot of friends that haven't been able to house bettas with other fish.

Idk if I want to get another betta right now. I still have my male and he's doing awesome with his shrimp and cory friends. Dario seem fun but like I said, I don't know how I would be with the live foods.
I was feeding a bunch of different Hikari products, some flake, some pellet, some frozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Fish_guy1955 on AquaBid is my source for live foods. I just made an order for Grindal and Micro Worms. Paul always sends goodly portions.

You food may have been the problems with your Rasbora; especially if they were not fully grown.

As far as Cichlids: Rams are wonderful and small. I had them for years in various community tanks until I went to the Nano fish. But, if you have a well/heavily-planted tank you shouldn't have any problems. And if you stick to other fish that are 1"+ you should do fine with them. My Rams were fairly peaceful and didn't bother anyone. There are other equally suitable Cichlids but I can't comment on them because I've no actual experience and am not familiar.


----------



## ryry2012

I second Russell. 


I got mine from Paul aka Fish_guy1955. He is a very nice friendly person. I followed his advice and now I have a lot of worms...too many! You will never go wrong with Microworms and Gridal Worms. Even the Dario was eating. It took a little over a week for the MW to be ready to feed. GW took about two weeks. If you have a lot of fish, it will take more for the GW to fully develop the culture. 


Yes, it was Russell who recommended him to me


----------



## maclyri

Thank you guys!
I do think the food was the issue for the chili's.
I've been looking into the rams and I think that's the way I'm leaning. 
I will also look into the micro and gridal worms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

I'm so sorry! She was so cute and small. It wasn't your fault at all. Maybe if you want another betta you could get a halfmoon so something with big fins that doesn't jump. Dario Dario would be cool as Russel says if you can keep up with their feeding habits.


----------



## maclyri

Hi guys, thank you for everything. I have been in and out of fish stores since Kat passed looking for a replacement. I went to my secondary fish store, I only go there if my main LFS doesn't have what I want or to look at reptiles 
This little guy was sitting in a tank all by himself, he swam right up to the glass and started interacting with me. His personality reminded me of Kat and how bettas interact with people. I asked one of the employees about him/her. He said he was the only gold ram in a shipment of German blues they got, no one wanted him.
He/she was in my tank within the hour.
























This is my new juvenile gold balloon ram! Haven't thought of a name yet, so cute watching it swim around and explore



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

S/he is a cutie!  I'm glad you got her/him.


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> S/he is a cutie!  I'm glad you got her/him.




Thank you! I'm glad too also excited for him/her to grow so I can sex him/her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

Are you going to get his/her...better half ;-) once you know his/her sex?


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> Are you going to get his/her...better half ;-) once you know his/her sex?




Maybe haha have to see what else I end up getting/ finding for this tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

I hope your LFS's don't get too many attractive fish. Otherwise you'll end up with starting another tank...J/K! 


It's so fun to consider what fish to get. Any fish would look good in your tank!


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> I hope your LFS's don't get too many attractive fish. Otherwise you'll end up with starting another tank...J/K!
> 
> 
> It's so fun to consider what fish to get. Any fish would look good in your tank!




This is already my second tank have space for one more but I can't do that to myself right now. 
I'm thinking of a little school of rasbora kubotai, love the green color of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

Russell and LittleBettaFish have had them. They told me they are very active so that a 20 gallon is recommended.


I'm interested in Kubotai too. They are so pretty in pictures and videos.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Phileas Fogg who was very fond of balloons.  Or Phyllis Fogg if it turns out to be a girl.


----------



## Devyn

oh man this was a roller coaster to read!! Im so sorry about kat, but im glad this ended up working out in the end! gorgeous tank by the way!! I will be keeping up with your thread!


----------



## maclyri

Devyn said:


> oh man this was a roller coaster to read!! Im so sorry about kat, but im glad this ended up working out in the end! gorgeous tank by the way!! I will be keeping up with your thread!




Thank you!
This tank has been through a lot already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri

Okay guys, for those of you still following along. The ram died, I had put 6 kubotai in the tank and they are still doing great. Don't know what happened to the ram. I did some thinking and decided to move my male betta into the 10 gallon. He was in a fluval spec V with some habrosus. He is already exploring and enjoying his new space. Always being polite to his tankmates. This tank is right next to my head when I'm laying on my bed and Kat used to come over and hangout with me before I went to sleep, I missed having that kind of personality in the tank. Knowing this betta to be very friendly to people and other fish I figured this was a good fit for him.








He's already picked a favorite spot lounging on the Coffeefolia, such a sweet guy.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

I'm sorry to hear about the Ram. It was such a cutie :-(


So...I'm dying to see pictures of Kubotai! I'm jealous. They are so pretty.


----------



## maclyri

ryry2012 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the Ram. It was such a cutie :-(
> 
> 
> So...I'm dying to see pictures of Kubotai! I'm jealous. They are so pretty.




They are IMPOSSIBLE to get pictures of, never stop moving. They are very fun to watch though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012

That's bad ;-) How long have you have them? Do they eat better than Chili's? 


I haven't gotten Chili's yet. I had hydra in my tank and been battling. I added more plants today. Somehow CPD started hiding behind plants more now... Anyway, I added more peat balls in the tank hoping to lower pH. If it doesn't go down, I have to get a different kind of fish.


----------



## maclyri

They eat way better than the chili's and are always up front schooling. They are actually pretty tight schoolers unlike the shoaling and shyness of the chili's. I feed frozen brine shrimp to them every day and the come up and eat them right off the tongs. It's pretty cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

